# Flounder action strong despite higher winds



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The flounder action continues to impress, with the fish moving every night in reaction to changes and tide and wind. Staying on top of the moving fish has been challenging lately, but I can usually figure it out after 2-3 stops. To say there is an abundance of flounder this year would be an understatement. I look for things to stay good through the rest of summer, with lots of fish and clear water holding in many areas.

*8/3/2015*
I had the Ronnie M. group of 6 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with South wind at 15-20mph and normal tide levels. We found the fish tonight widely scattered in a variety of areas. Early on, we found a few fish hanging shallow on hard oyster shell bottom. We made a couple moves and found the best concentration of fish holding over mud/grass bottom, with most of the fish sitting in thick tall grass near small sand pockets. With a slack tide tonight, the water was slow to clear up, but it got nice after 11pm. We ended with a 30 flounder limit plus 2 sheepshead by 12:40pm.

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Quick limits tonight in high winds*

*8/4/2015*
I had the Ronnie M group of 6 onboard tonight, including his 4 year old grandson. Conditions were poor, with South wind at 15-25mph and slightly low tide that was falling fast. We had a really rough boat ride out in gusty 20-25mph winds, and plenty of dirty water to contend with once we got to the chosen area. Luckily the fish were stacked into the shallows, making for easy gigging in the high winds. The fish were located a little further off the shore tonight with the lower tide level, and most were sitting in thick grass and mud bottom with small potholes. We got on the fish fast tonight, gigging 20 in the first hour. We ended with a 30 flounder limit plus 1 black drum by 11:15pm.


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Wicked winds tonight, scattered fish*

*8/6/2015*
I had the Kirk I. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were horrible, with South wind at 20-25mph and very low tide. After a rough boat ride out, we found some nice clear water on our first stop. The only problem was no fish were there, with the fast dropping low tide. We had 1 flounder in the first hour, and went looking elsewhere. We started finding some scattered fish over hard sand and shell bottom far away from shore. The water was choppy and dirty, but we made the best of a bad weather night. We ended with a 15 flounder limit plus 2 black drum by 11:15pm.

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Flounder in far away places tonight*

*8/7/2015*
I had the Jack B. group of 6 onboard tonight. Conditions were marginal, with South wind at 15-20mph and very low tide. We got a little bit of a late start tonight, leaving the dock at 8:45pm. We had another rough boat ride out tonight, and after an hour of running, we finally reached our first spot. This was an area I haven't been to in a long time, and it was nice to find that it was holding very clear water and scattered groups of larger flounder. We started gigging at 10pm, and found plenty of flounder over grass bottom far from the shore in open water. The fish were bunched tightly in small groups, and we had several long periods of time in between schools. We ended with a 30 flounder limit plus 1 black drum by 12:20am. The fish tonight were good size, with most in the 17-19" range.

*For anyone looking for a trip, I have this coming Tuesday night open (8/11). The weather forecast is calling for 5-10mph winds that night, so it should be ideal gigging conditions. My open nights in August-September are: August 11, 19, 23, 24, 25 September 21, 22, 23, 29, 30.*


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Fast limits tonight with extreme low tide*

*8/8/2015*
I had the Chris S. group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with South wind at 15-20mph and extreme low tide. The tide tonight pulled out so far that it was impossible to get the boat anywhere near the shoreline, making for some challenging open water gigging. Things started a bit slow, with only 2 fish in the first hour. We made a short move, and found a huge school of flounder holding over grass bottom with scattered sand pockets in deeper water. We gigged our remaining 18 flounder in 30 minutes, with plenty of 18-19" fish in the mix. We ended with a 20 flounder limit by 10:30pm.

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Solid limits with dropping water levels and wind*

*8/9/2015*
I had the Hunter K. group of 6 from Colorado onboard tonight. Conditions were fair, with 10-15mph South wind and extreme low tide. The tide tonight fell even lower, pushing the fish to the far outer drop-offs over hard sand and grass bottom. Most areas within 100 yards of shore were dry ground, making for another night of open-water gigging. We found a steady supply of flounder hanging near the drop-offs, with much better water clarity tonight due to lighter winds. We ended with a 30 flounder limit by 11:15pm.

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------

